# Shkenca > Filozofi-psikologji-sociologji >  Greqia djepi i kulturës evropiane: Çfarë na intereson sot nga filozofia antike?

## Kryqi i Paqes

Greqia djepi i kultures evropiane
Greqia djepi i kulturës evropiane: Çfarë na intereson sot nga filozofia antike?




Platoni, Aristoteli dhe Epikuri, disa nga emrat më të spikatur të antikitetit. Kultura evropiane bazohet mbi veprat e filozofëve grek të shekullit të 5-të p.e.s. Ç'mund të na thonë filozofët pas 2000 vjetësh?

"Ideja e periudhës klasike është personaliteti i shëndoshë njerëzor i shkolluar në mënyrë harmonike të gjithanshme." Kështu siç është shprehur filologu i lashtësisë Ludvig Curtius mund të flitej në fillim të viteve 50- të shekullit të kaluar. Në atë kohë mund të konfrontoheshe në një mënyrë të thjeshtë me tekstet, gjërat merreshin fjalë për fjalë. Shprehja e Sokratit "Unë di që nuk di asgjë" mori një përdorim të gjerë. Kjo është një shprehje e modestisë intelektuale që nuk është karaktersitike vetëm për filozofët.


Sokrati është i njohur edhe për qetësinë e tij. Për akuzë të mosbesimit ndaj Zotit ai u dënua me vdekje. Ai e pranon vendimin dhe deklaron në gjyq. Ai shkon drejt vdekjes, kurse gjykatësit drejt jetës. Por shtoi: "Se kush nga ne po merr rrugën më të mirë nuk e di askush përveç Zotit."






Janë skena të tilla që njerëzit i bëjnë të mendojnë deri në ditët tona. Ndoshta bëhet fjalë në këtë rast për figura ideale për të arritur qëllime të larta shpesh shumë të larta. Pikërisht për këtë ato kanë karakterin udhërrëfyesit, mendon Ludvig Curtius. "Por në fund të fundit ky është thelbi, i cili përmbledh një njerizillëk të madh dhe me nivelin më të lartë të personalitetit njerëzor, që ishte dhe qëllimi i klasicizmit të lashtë."


Filozofët e ditëve tona nuk i shikojnë tekstet e grekëve të lashtë si udhëzues veprimi për sot

Duhet të jemi të kujdesshëm, thekson filozofi Marcel von Ackeren, i cili jep leksione në universitetin e Këlnit. Tekstet nuk mund të lexohen ashtu siç do t'i vinte përshtat dikujt. Duhet marrë parasysh edhe koha në të cilën kanë shkruar ato. Midis profanëve vetëm lexuesit më të paktë e marrin parasysh këtë. Arësyeja është e qartë. "Autorët e antikitetit nuk mund ta mbrojnë më vetveten. Në shkrimin kritik ndaj Platonit thuhet se problemi i shkrimit është se autori nuk mund të mbrojë më vetveten dhe në mënyrë të veçantë autorët e antikitetit përdoren si tabela projektimi. Kjo do të thotë se gjithkush mund të projektojë në këto fragmente tekstesh, ose tekste të komplikuara në mënyrën e vet të të kuptuarit, idealet e veta, ose qëllimet e veta filozofike."

Për këtë tekstet e antikitetit janë shpesh herë joshës. Platoni flet për shembull në veprën e tij "Phaidros" për të folurit se "ai, i cili e zotëron atë, bëhet aq i lumtur sa mund të bëhet një njeri." Por kjo nuk duhet marrë fjalë për fjalë shpjegon Marcel van Ackeren. "Ka ndonjëherë diçka romantike, ose idealizim në këtë. Shpeshherë kjo ka të bëjë me atë se nuk ka pasur vetëm përparim në zhvillimin kulturor, por shumë gjëra kanë humbur me kohën dhe këto i marrim përsëri nga antikiteti."






Kontributi thelbësor i filozofëve grekë në zhvillimin e mendimit politik

Në idetë e tyre për demokracinë bazohet identiteti evropian deri në ditët tona. Kjo e ka bërë edhe Marcel van Ackeren të zgjedhë filozofinë antike si objekt të studimit të tij. Atë e ka mahnitur një gjë mbi të gjtha: "Ideja se kjo hapësirë politike është një zonë në dispozicion të njerëzve, në të cilën ata vetë mund të vendosin për bashkëjetesën e tyre dhe të mos jenë më të varur nga dëshira e Zotit, të cilën ata janë të detyruar ta përmbushin. Ky ishte për mua mendim shumë i rëndësishëm, që më ka bërë të afrohem me paraadhësit e Sokratit, si Platoni, apo Aristoteli." 

Por historiani i lashtësisë Kristian Majer mendon se demokracia nuk lindi nga hiçi. Ajo ishte produkt i arritjes së kompromiseve politike. "Rezultati ishte një identitet qytetar i fortë, një e drejtë praktike e shtresave të gjera të popullsisë për të vendosur. Rezultati ishte një lloj ekulibri midis popullit dhe aristokracisë. Ky lloj rregulli quhet izotomi si një rregull barazie, në të cilin u bë e vlefshme barazia e qytetarëve në kuptimin politik."


Filozofët grekë argumentonin në nivelin më të lartë moral. Në të vërtetë këto ideale nuk mund të përkthehen fjalë për fjalë. Prandaj ato janë një sfidë, por dështimi është thuajse i paevitueshëm. Ndoshta është pikërsisht kjo, që i mban këto tekste dhe lexusit e tyre kaq aktivë.

Autor: Kersten Knipp / Vilma Filaj-Ballvora

Redaktoi: Angjelina Verbica

----------


## HELEN OF TROY

Ne se e kuptova mire   ne firmen tende shkruan qe burri nuk ka ndryshim vetem me njeri tjetrin por edhe me te afermin fisin e tij?
Tani Aristoteli ishte shqiptar apo jo? :pa dhembe: 
Urime per temen e duam se dua greqine ky shkrim eshte i vertete na pelqen nuk na pelqen  
 filosofet ishin ata qe dhane drite ne hapesiren edhe ndihmen e mendimit njerezor....ndryshe do hanim banane si majmunet

----------


## Gameness

> Greqia djepi i kultures evropiane
> Greqia djepi i kulturës evropiane: Çfarë na intereson sot nga filozofia antike?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Platoni, Aristoteli dhe Epikuri, disa nga emrat më të spikatur të antikitetit. Kultura evropiane bazohet mbi veprat e filozofëve grek të shekullit të 5-të p.e.s. Ç'mund të na thonë filozofët pas 2000 vjetësh?
> 
> "Ideja e periudhës klasike është personaliteti i shëndoshë njerëzor i shkolluar në mënyrë harmonike të gjithanshme." Kështu siç është shprehur filologu i lashtësisë Ludvig Curtius mund të flitej në fillim të viteve 50- të shekullit të kaluar. Në atë kohë mund të konfrontoheshe në një mënyrë të thjeshtë me tekstet, gjërat merreshin fjalë për fjalë. Shprehja e Sokratit "Unë di që nuk di asgjë" mori një përdorim të gjerë. Kjo është një shprehje e modestisë intelektuale që nuk është karaktersitike vetëm për filozofët.
> ...


filozofia antike nga pikpamja e jote, nuk eshte shum interesante, po mendoj ne rrethin ton.

----------


## drague

edhe Vilma qenka bere historiane?!

----------


## Gameness

> Ne se e kuptova mire   ne firmen tende shkruan qe burri nuk ka ndryshim vetem me njeri tjetrin por edhe me te afermin fisin e tij?
> Tani Aristoteli ishte shqiptar apo jo?
> Urime per temen e duam se dua greqine ky shkrim eshte i vertete na pelqen nuk na pelqen  
>  filosofet ishin ata qe dhane drite ne hapesiren edhe ndihmen e mendimit njerezor....ndryshe do hanim banane si majmunet


po, nese ata filozof ishin helen, pra jo keta erdhacak qe aktualisht - dhe per pak koh akoma - i thojn vetes grek, ather, edhe un mendoj qe na dhan drite ne hapesiren dhe ndihmen e mendimit njerezor... ndryshe do hanim banane si majmunet.

----------


## loneeagle

Greqia nje vend i mbushur me evgjit nga Irani. Ku ka kultur ai komb i qelbur. Greket e lashte nuk kane asnje lidhje me evgjitet e iranit qe sot gjenden ne greqi.

----------


## thirsty

I mburr Europa Greket e lashte dhe harrojne popujt e lindjes se mesme
Para se te ishin Greket, ishin qyteterime te tjera 
Nuk ishin te vetmit >.>

----------


## HELEN OF TROY

> po, nese ata filozof ishin helen, pra jo keta erdhacak qe aktualisht - dhe per pak koh akoma - i thojn vetes grek, ather, edhe un mendoj qe na dhan drite ne hapesiren dhe ndihmen e mendimit njerezor... ndryshe do hanim banane si majmunet.


ne fakt  me sjelljen  qe ti keep patur nuke duheshe te merja mundimin  te shkruaja porn varja.aroma besome  se ka njerez me culture ps ka % greku qe nuk i hedhin  plerat  ne fakt rruge  since edhe disa  qe na i hedhin  por  me keqardhje  them qe panic tone  ka kulture  ..une  tan pse  duhet  ti urej kurre po  thuaj se te gjithe  ne fakt ne fillim  na mbajten  after?ne mbajtem  kosovare ne shqiperi  ne shpine  tone kurre kishin  nevoje me harxhet  tona edhe kurre iken morem  vesh  se kishin florinj me vete silleshin si  fukarenj .....jo do te thote  qe une duhet te urej kosovaret ....nejse cdo njeri  e mira  eshte  te lexojme  mendimin  e secilit edhe tan respektojm  ate.

----------


## HELEN OF TROY

> Greqia nje vend i mbushur me evgjit nga Irani. Ku ka kultur ai komb i qelbur. Greket e lashte nuk kane asnje lidhje me evgjitet e iranit qe sot gjenden ne greqi.


po ne shqiperi si te duhet qe po mbushet  me turqit qe punojne  ndimes dentisti ? njeri fjale  popullore  thote gjithemone  flasim  per kurizin  e tjetrit se kurizin tone nuk e shikojme eshte  mbrapa

----------


## saura

> ne fakt  me sjelljen  qe ti keep patur nuke duheshe te merja mundimin  te shkruaja porn varja.aroma besome  se ka njerez me culture ps ka % greku qe nuk i hedhin  plerat  ne fakt rruge  since edhe disa  qe na i hedhin  por  me keqardhje  them qe panic tone  ka kulture  ..une  tan pse  duhet  ti urej kurre po  thuaj se te gjithe  ne fakt ne fillim  na mbajten  after?ne mbajtem  kosovare ne shqiperi  ne shpine  tone kurre kishin  nevoje me harxhet  tona edhe kurre iken morem  vesh  se kishin florinj me vete silleshin si  fukarenj .....jo do te thote  qe une duhet te urej kosovaret ....nejse cdo njeri  e mira  eshte  te lexojme  mendimin  e secilit edhe tan respektojm  ate.




Helena te lutem mos shkruj me sa na shkaterrove syte...
Sa keq qe shkruan moj vajze ...
guxim te madh ke ...
merre si te duash ...
me vjen keq me te vertete 
s'dija si te  ta thoja ....

----------


## Enkeleu

*Një grup historianësh të njohur mbajtën një konferencë shtypi në Tetor të 2010 tek National Geographic Society, për të deklaruar se e kanë "fabrikuar krejtësisht" Greqinë e lashtë, një kulturë që prej një kohe të gjatë mendohej se ishte baza intelektuale e qytetërimit perëndimor.


Grupi pranoi se ideja e një shoqërie të sofistikuar dhe në lulëzim që ekzistonte në Greqi më shumë se dy mijëvjeçarë më parë ishte e gjitha një sajesë e krijuar nga një ekip prej dhjetëra historianësh, antropologësh dhe klasicistësh që punuan pa ndërprerje në periudhën mes viteve 1971 dhe 1974 për të "krijuar" dokumente dhe sende "greke".
 "Sinqerisht, asnjëherë nuk e mendonim që gjërat do të shkonin kaq larg", deklaroi Profesor Gene Haddlebury, i cili është ofruar që të japë dorëheqjen nga pozicioni i tij si kryetar i Studimeve Helenistike në Universitetin e Georgetown. "Ishim të rinj dhe përpiqeshim të çonim përpara karrierat tona, kështu që nisëm të sajojmë: Homeri, Aristoteli, Sokrati, Hipokrati, leva dhe boshti, retorika, etika, të gjithë llojet e kolonave - gjithçka. Sigurisht shumë më tepër gjëra nga sa do të kishte qenë në gjendje të krijonte një qytetërim i vetëm".
 Sipas Haddlebury, ideja e sajimit të një kulture të lashtë erdhi kur ai dhe akademikë të tjerë kuptuan se nuk e kishin fare idenë se çfarë kishte ndodhur në fakt në Europë në periudhën 800 vjeçare përpara epokës së krishterë. Të frustruar nga hendeku që ekzistonte në të dhënat dhe duke parë që arkeologët nuk po ndihmonin aspak, ata ua paraqitën problemin kolegëve që në atë kohë ishin duke u përpjekur për të gjetur një mënyrë për të shpjeguar gjëra të tilla si astronomia, kartrografia dhe demokracia.
 Brenda pak orësh u lind qytetërimi më i madh dhe më me ndikim i të gjithë kohëve. "Një natë, dikush bëri shaka dhe tha sikur të marrim të gjithë këto ide, t'i bëjmë bashkë dhe të themi që grekët kishin bërë gjithë këto 2000 vjet mëparë", tha Haddlebury. "Kështu rodhën gjërat njëra pas tjetrës dhe pa e kuptuar as vetë ne mbërritëm tek gjithçka, që nga përpjestimi i drejtë e deri tek Iliada".
 "Dhe meqë ra fjala, ishte një tmerr i vërtetë ta shkruaje atë", vazhdoi ai, duke iu referuar poemës epike që besohet se ka hedhur themelet e traditës letrare të Perëndimit. "Por gjithësesi, na eci".
 Përreth të njëjtës kohë, një kurator në institutin Smithsonian kërkoi ndihmën e Haddleuryt: Muzeu kishte marrë një donacion të majmë për të krijuar një ekspozitë mbi botën e lashtë "por faktikisht nuk kishte shumë gjëra për të vendosur aty". Historianët iu futën menjëherë punës, duke falsifikuar me shpejtësi prova të një qytetërimi që - i plotësuar me poetët dhe filozofët e tij, perënditë dhe heronjtë - do të bëhej më vonë pika qendrore e librave shkollorë, arsimit në kolegje dhe fushave të tëra të shkencave njerëzore.
 Emily Nguyen-Whiteman, një prej akademikeve të reja, shpjegoi se e gjithë arkitektura e lashtë greke bazohej në ndërtesa në Uashignton, duke përfshirë edhe një bankë që ndodhej matanë rrugës përballë kafenesë ku "ata ishin mbledhur për të rrahur idetë mbi mitologjinë e të tjera si këto".
 "Zgjodhëm Greqinë, sepse kuptuam se askush nuk do të shkonte atje dhe të kontrollonte", tha ajo. "E keni parë ndonjëherë atë vend? Është si një varr i braktisur i mbushur me mace". Ajo shtoi: "Por, ishte e pashmangshme që njerëzit të fillonin të kërkonin nga këto gjëra 'të lashta' dhe pa kaluar shumë kohë u gjenda në Athinë gjatë gjithë verës duke ndërtuar Partenonin për të fshehur gjurmët".
 Nguyen-Whiteman pranoi se asaj iu ngarkua edhe detyra që të ndryshonte dokumentet që varionin nga Biblat e hershme deri tek shkrimet e Tomas Xhefersonit, për të pasqyruar një ndikim të Greqisë së lashtë - një detyrë që përfshinte gjithashtu krijimin, nga hiçi, të një gjuhe të bazuar në greqishten moderne dhe që mund të kapërdihej me lehtësi si paraardhësja e saj e lashtë.
 Historianët u thanë gazetarëve se dise prej ideve të ashtuquajtura greke ishin në fakt të huazuara nga romakët. Por për të tjerat ata thanë se ishin ide që i kishin sajuar vetë. "Gjeometria? Ishte gjithçka ide e Kevin", tha Haddlebury, duke iu referuar ish-studentit të sapodiplomuar në atë kohë, Kevin Davenport. "Ai djalë ishte i papërmbajtshëm në ato kohë. Në fakt, po ta mendosh sot mësojnë gjeometrinë Davenportiane në shkollat e mesme, që sigurisht e quajnë gjeometria Euklidiane".
 Në një deklaratë ku shprehen se kërkojnë falje për këtë gënjeshtër të madhe me temë lashtësinë, historianët shprehën shpresën se vepra e tyre do të mbijetojë për meritë të vet. "Do të ishte turp të shihnim njerëzimin të braktiste arritje të tilla si heliocentrizmi dhe veprat e Eskilit, vetëm për shkak të origjinës së tyre", thuhej në deklaratë. "Veç kësaj, kemi disa gjëra zhgënjyese për t'iu thënë në lidhje me piramidat, veprat e Leonardo Da Vincit, penicilinën, internetin, metodat shkencore, filmat dhe qentë".*




http://www.theonion.com/articles/his...-greeks,18209/

----------


## thirsty

> *Një grup historianësh të njohur mbajtën një konferencë shtypi në Tetor të 2010 tek National Geographic Society, për të deklaruar se e kanë "fabrikuar krejtësisht" Greqinë e lashtë, një kulturë që prej një kohe të gjatë mendohej se ishte baza intelektuale e qytetërimit perëndimor.
> 
> 
> Grupi pranoi se ideja e një shoqërie të sofistikuar dhe në lulëzim që ekzistonte në Greqi më shumë se dy mijëvjeçarë më parë ishte e gjitha një sajesë e krijuar nga një ekip prej dhjetëra historianësh, antropologësh dhe klasicistësh që punuan pa ndërprerje në periudhën mes viteve 1971 dhe 1974 për të "krijuar" dokumente dhe sende "greke".
>  "Sinqerisht, asnjëherë nuk e mendonim që gjërat do të shkonin kaq larg", deklaroi Profesor Gene Haddlebury, i cili është ofruar që të japë dorëheqjen nga pozicioni i tij si kryetar i Studimeve Helenistike në Universitetin e Georgetown. "Ishim të rinj dhe përpiqeshim të çonim përpara karrierat tona, kështu që nisëm të sajojmë: Homeri, Aristoteli, Sokrati, Hipokrati, leva dhe boshti, retorika, etika, të gjithë llojet e kolonave - gjithçka. Sigurisht shumë më tepër gjëra nga sa do të kishte qenë në gjendje të krijonte një qytetërim i vetëm".
>  Sipas Haddlebury, ideja e sajimit të një kulture të lashtë erdhi kur ai dhe akademikë të tjerë kuptuan se nuk e kishin fare idenë se çfarë kishte ndodhur në fakt në Europë në periudhën 800 vjeçare përpara epokës së krishterë. Të frustruar nga hendeku që ekzistonte në të dhënat dhe duke parë që arkeologët nuk po ndihmonin aspak, ata ua paraqitën problemin kolegëve që në atë kohë ishin duke u përpjekur për të gjetur një mënyrë për të shpjeguar gjëra të tilla si astronomia, kartrografia dhe demokracia.
>  Brenda pak orësh u lind qytetërimi më i madh dhe më me ndikim i të gjithë kohëve. "Një natë, dikush bëri shaka dhe tha sikur të marrim të gjithë këto ide, t'i bëjmë bashkë dhe të themi që grekët kishin bërë gjithë këto 2000 vjet mëparë", tha Haddlebury. "Kështu rodhën gjërat njëra pas tjetrës dhe pa e kuptuar as vetë ne mbërritëm tek gjithçka, që nga përpjestimi i drejtë e deri tek Iliada".
>  "Dhe meqë ra fjala, ishte një tmerr i vërtetë ta shkruaje atë", vazhdoi ai, duke iu referuar poemës epike që besohet se ka hedhur themelet e traditës letrare të Perëndimit. "Por gjithësesi, na eci".
>  Përreth të njëjtës kohë, një kurator në institutin Smithsonian kërkoi ndihmën e Haddleuryt: Muzeu kishte marrë një donacion të majmë për të krijuar një ekspozitë mbi botën e lashtë "por faktikisht nuk kishte shumë gjëra për të vendosur aty". Historianët iu futën menjëherë punës, duke falsifikuar me shpejtësi prova të një qytetërimi që - i plotësuar me poetët dhe filozofët e tij, perënditë dhe heronjtë - do të bëhej më vonë pika qendrore e librave shkollorë, arsimit në kolegje dhe fushave të tëra të shkencave njerëzore.
> ...


O shoku
kjo ishte nje shaka >.>

Ndryshimi: je i dyti qe e sjell kete ne forum
me te parin qesha 
nejse, ja nga ku u perhap lajmi , para se te beni ndonje debat me ndonje te huaj :S

http://www.theonion.com/articles/historians-admit-to-inventing-ancient-greeks,18209/

kjo eshte nje faqe qesharake, nuk jep lajm te vertet, e ben per humor, gallata
neqoftese nuk besoni atehere kerkoni emrat e ketyre profesorave ne internet  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## HELEN OF TROY

> Helena te lutem mos shkruj me sa na shkaterrove syte...
> Sa keq qe shkruan moj vajze ...
> guxim te madh ke ...
> merre si te duash ...
> me vjen keq me te vertete 
> s'dija si te  ta thoja ....


faleminderit  per keqardhje tende por shkruaj  nga telefoni  edhe ndodhin  nga  njeher kurre ne tel ska  gjuhe shqiperi....une do vazhdoj te shkruaj ...                nese  te lodhen  socket futem  ne liste  e dashur

----------


## loneeagle

> po ne shqiperi si te duhet qe po mbushet  me turqit qe punojne  ndimes dentisti ? njeri fjale  popullore  thote gjithemone  flasim  per kurizin  e tjetrit se kurizin tone nuk e shikojme eshte  mbrapa


Helen nuk e kam shume iden se cfare po ndodh ne shqiperi. Por jam mese e bindur populli i sotem ne greqi nuk kane asgje te ngjashme ose perbashket me greket e lashte. Greket e sotem nuk e dine cfare eshte kultura jo me te jene te kulturuar. Jane popull barbar.

----------


## Gameness

> ne fakt  me sjelljen  qe ti keep patur nuke duheshe te merja mundimin  te shkruaja porn varja.aroma besome  se ka njerez me culture ps ka % greku qe nuk i hedhin  plerat  ne fakt rruge  since edhe disa  qe na i hedhin  por  me keqardhje  them qe panic tone  ka kulture  ..une  tan pse  duhet  ti urej kurre po  thuaj se te gjithe  ne fakt ne fillim  na mbajten  after?ne mbajtem  kosovare ne shqiperi  ne shpine  tone kurre kishin  nevoje me harxhet  tona edhe kurre iken morem  vesh  se kishin florinj me vete silleshin si  fukarenj .....jo do te thote  qe une duhet te urej kosovaret ....nejse cdo njeri  e mira  eshte  te lexojme  mendimin  e secilit edhe tan respektojm  ate.


sjelljet e mia thjesht nderlidhen me synimet shoviniste e asimiluese te Greqis, un nuk kam sjellje te keqija. Un vetem i permbahem fakteve, asgje me shum Elena.

----------


## Kryqi i Paqes

> Ne se e kuptova mire   ne firmen tende shkruan qe burri nuk ka ndryshim vetem me njeri tjetrin por edhe me te afermin fisin e tij?
> Tani Aristoteli ishte shqiptar apo jo?
> Urime per temen e duam se dua greqine ky shkrim eshte i vertete na pelqen nuk na pelqen  
>  filosofet ishin ata qe dhane drite ne hapesiren edhe ndihmen e mendimit njerezor....ndryshe do hanim banane si majmunet


Pa dyshim Helen, urtesia, zgjuarsia, aftesia per te renditur(ta gegonota) ngjarjet dhe se fundi sofia per ta interpretuar mendimin i ben keta njerez(qe ne i quajme filosofe) te pavdekshem ne kohe. 
PS Firma ime ne greqishten e re:*Ξένος άνθρωπος , δίκαιος , αξίζει πιο πολύ , όχι μόνο από τον συμπολίτη , αλλά και από τον συγγενή .* 
Pra per te tjeret ... Njeriu i huaj ndonjehere(deri ne te shumten e rasteve) me te drejte vlen me teper jo vetem se bashkeqytetari yne, por edhe se i afermi yne(kusheriri). Pithagoras o Samios.
Paqe!

----------


## Alti Elezi

Mendoj se nuk na intereson ASGJE!
Cdo dite e me shume po hidhen fakte qe cdo gje dhe Historia boterore po na del e manipuluar?
Po Eskilin,Pitagoren....ect nga erdhen?Ku i mesuan ata gjerat qe sot po thuhen qe ato gjera ose filozofi  linden vetem GERQI?

Kur GERQIA ka qene FILOZOFI,pjesa tjeter e botes duhet te kete qene AMULLI,ose ose GERQIA ka qene Laboratori ku eshte zhvilluar njerezimi.......................Futja P....s

----------


## Ziti

nuk eshte vetem greqia por eshte i gjithe ballkani djepi i kultures perendimore.
por eshte edhe e vertete qe ne ballkan ka pasur shume dyndje emigrantesh. shumica e grekeve te sotem jane te ardhur nga lindja e mesme, rumania, shqiperia, spanja, turqia. e njejte gje edhe per shqiperine dhe turqine.
megjithate thuhet si je jo si ke qene. greqia sot eshte verbuar nga feja ortodokse, nacionalizmi i semure. kulturen sot na i eksporton amerika, kina, vendet e zhvilluar, ato qe dine te respektojne njeriun.

----------


## K.i EPERM

Ziti--citim---megjithate thuhet si je jo si ke qene. greqia sot eshte verbuar nga feja ortodokse, nacionalizmi i semure. kulturen sot na i eksporton amerika, kina, vendet e zhvilluar, ato qe dine te respektojne njeriun.

 Pajtohem më këtë thënjë dhe vetem do të shtoja se shumica pasurohen më trillime dhe gënjështra e mbi të gjitha propaganda dezinformuese s"ka të ndalur ;kuptohet sjellë fitime.

Përshendetje vetem për SHQIPTAR

----------


## TetovaMas

> Greqia djepi i kultures evropiane
> Greqia djepi i kulturës evropiane: Çfarë na intereson sot nga filozofia antike?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Platoni, Aristoteli dhe Epikuri, disa nga emrat më të spikatur të antikitetit. Kultura evropiane bazohet mbi veprat e filozofëve grek të shekullit të 5-të p.e.s. Ç'mund të na thonë filozofët pas 2000 vjetësh?
> 
> "Ideja e periudhës klasike është personaliteti i shëndoshë njerëzor i shkolluar në mënyrë harmonike të gjithanshme." Kështu siç është shprehur filologu i lashtësisë Ludvig Curtius mund të flitej në fillim të viteve 50- të shekullit të kaluar. Në atë kohë mund të konfrontoheshe në një mënyrë të thjeshtë me tekstet, gjërat merreshin fjalë për fjalë. Shprehja e Sokratit "Unë di që nuk di asgjë" mori një përdorim të gjerë. Kjo është një shprehje e modestisë intelektuale që nuk është karaktersitike vetëm për filozofët.
> ...


Histori e falsifikuare .Greqia djepe i fundementalizmit ortodoks dhe asgje tjeter .Rrace me e poshter se kjo krijese nuk ka ne evrope .

----------

